# Ellen Clothing Manufacturer



## Flyshirt (Aug 5, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has ever heard of this clothing manufacturer and their dependability. There web site is Clothing manufacturers. Order private label T-shirts. Custom made clothes wholesale clothing factory. Clothes manufacturers.. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Personally, I dont kno if they are legit. But to me, thier website looks cluttered and very unorganized..and that always turns me off from a company. Also, when companys like Ellen say the can produce your small quantity brand..they dont mean just a few hundred shirts. They mean like a thousand, of ONE design.(to them that IS small) If your not a compnay ordering a few thousand shirts, companies overseas wont waste there time. 

IF, and when you are ready to go overseas..you should be so far involved in the industry that you should have much better direction as to where to look, and whom to oppraoch.


----------



## Eric.J84 (Jan 18, 2010)

They do good tshirts and nice jeans. I am really happy with their services. 
Their leading time is not very fast as it takes 5 weeks for me to receive my order but iam really happy with their clothes.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Eric.J84 said:


> They do good tshirts and nice jeans. I am really happy with their services.
> Their leading time is not very fast as it takes 5 weeks for me to receive my order but iam really happy with their clothes.



Do you have any pic we can see ????

thanks Eze


----------



## Eric.J84 (Jan 18, 2010)

I tried to upload some photos but it didn't work.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Eric.J84 said:


> They do good tshirts and nice jeans. I am really happy with their services.
> Their leading time is not very fast as it takes 5 weeks for me to receive my order but iam really happy with their clothes.


You forgot to mention that you're not a *customer* of Ellen Clothing Manufacturer, but you are an _employee_ of Ellen Clothing Manufacturer.

Pretending to be a happy customer and recommending your own services is not a good way to build trust in your business.

Please see: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html


----------

